# Happy Birthday Mr. Fred!



## JOETHECROW (Oct 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday Fred!!!! May you have many more,...and may the flasks just _jump_ up out of the hole and land at your feet!


----------



## glass man (Oct 25, 2010)

BIG TIME BIG BIRTHDAY TO YOU MR. FRED!!! I HOPE IT IS THE BEST EVER.....[8D][8D][8D]!..JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Oct 25, 2010)

[][]JUST WANTED TO WISH YOU A HAPPY BIRTHDAY AGAIN MR. FRED AS YOU IS COOL!! JAMIE


----------



## bottle109 (Oct 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday Mr Fred!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 25, 2010)

Have a good one mr. fred! IF you never got the "dream bottle" you wanted I hope today's the day.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday Fred hope you dig up some good S!@#$%^T  []


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 25, 2010)

Happy B-day!  May the S!@#$%^T you do dig up be bottles and not actual S!@#$%^T.
 If it is, the privy is way too new.[&:]


----------



## woody (Oct 25, 2010)

I Hope your day is good, Fred.
 Happy Birthday!!!!!!!![]


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday Fred!! Hope it's a good one.  ~Mike


----------



## idigjars (Oct 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday Mr Fred.  I hope you have a great day.  Paul


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday!

 On this your day of birth,
 my friend the Scorpio,
 I'll brew you some good coffee
 instead of your friend Joe. []


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 25, 2010)

My largest birthday wishes to you, my good man!! [] Lets par-tay!!


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday Freddy the Geezer!!!

 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 25, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> My largest birthday wishes to you, my good man!! [] Lets par-tay!!


 
 Fred heres a better up to date party for ya!!   [8D]


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 25, 2010)

[][]cheers!  
  May all your bottle years be great ones!!!  
 Happy Birthday Mr. Fred


----------



## Stardust (Oct 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday Mr. Fred Hope it was a Happy one!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 25, 2010)

Happy birthday Fred!


----------



## madman (Oct 25, 2010)

hey fred happy birthday man!


----------



## Wangan (Oct 25, 2010)

I wished you a happy birthday in Joe`s diggin post,but if you missed it,heres wishing you a flask filled future.Happy birthday Mr. Fred!


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 26, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  O.M.G.[8D]


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank You All for the BIRTHDAY  Wishes----it was a great day----[].   Fred.


----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 26, 2010)

I'll give you 3 guesses where she is putting that 40, and the first 2 don't count.


----------



## logueb (Oct 26, 2010)

Hope you had a great birthday Mr Fred.  Sorry I'm late.  I'm always "a day late and a dollar short"[]
 Hope you dig so many bottles that you have to make two piles.  Buster


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 26, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> Hope you had a great birthday Mr Fred.  Sorry I'm late.  I'm always "a day late and a dollar short"[]
> Hope you dig so many bottles that you have to make two piles.  Buster
> [/quote    Thanks  Buster[]-----I'm   glad  it's  Over[]


----------

